# Help! Did I get a good deal at Williamsburg Plantation? [merged]



## EB50 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Did I get a good deal at Williamsburg Plantation?*

Help! My husband and I purchased a timeshare at Williamsburg Plantation.  We are still within the 7 day recision time period for my state.  I am writing to ask if we got a good deal, here are the specifics:
- it's a 4 bedroom lockoff in the newer Jamestown section for $5990.
- they gave us week 45 (early Nov), but I called and the lady that did our closing said that she would give us week 14 instead (early April), I asked for a better week since week 14 seemed to have greater demand (and thus more trading power?)
- it's a Tri-yearly unit w/$225 yearly MF.
-They gave us 3 Bonus weeks to take each year.  The bonus weeks must be reserved/requested no earlier than 45 days ahead.
- They gave us Williamsburg Plantation Gold membership (which they said is different from II gold). It gives 50%-80% discounts to area golf courses (my husband is an avid golfer, so would be valuable to him), Gold also lets us use WP resort for 4 days, 3 nights anytime for $99.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Oct 2, 2009)

*Rescind!*

This unit is worth not more than $200 on ebay (if even that much). 

Run (not walk) to the room where you have the paperwork to rescind this purchase. Send the paperwork via certified mail and follow the procedure as outlined. Here is an ebay auction for a unit at this resort (4 bedroom, every year), which is going to close within few hours of my posting:

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-BD-LOCKOFF-WI...ares?hash=item3a53397914&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Most likely the Gold membership will be available for purchase even if you bought resale. Others from TUG can chime on that. 

A tri-yearly unit at this resort is also available on ebay for thousands less:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Williamsburg-Pl...ares?hash=item1c0cdb3650&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## aliikai2 (Oct 2, 2009)

*No, Rescind Now*

That equates to over $15,000 for an annual week, that I am sure you can buy on Ebay for a good summer week for under $1000. total.

RESCIND NOW, then take your time to research this thing we call timesharing.

fwiw,

Greg



EB50 said:


> Help! My husband and I purchased a timeshare at Williamsburg Plantation. We are still within the 7 day recision time period for my state. I am writing to ask if we got a good deal, here are the specifics:
> - it's a 4 bedroom lockoff in the newer Jamestown section for $5990.
> - they gave us week 45 (early Nov), but I called and the lady that did our closing said that she would give us week 14 instead (early April), I asked for a better week since week 14 seemed to have greater demand (and thus more trading power?)
> - it's a Tri-yearly unit w/$225 yearly MF.
> ...


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 2, 2009)

EB50 said:


> We are still within the 7 day recision time period for *my state*...(emphasis added)



If by "my state" you mean Virginia, then you are correct, sir.
Technically its not "my state" that counts, its the state where the TS is located.
Follow the procedure stated in your materials to the letter, even if you know a better way.
They will use any minor difference to refuse to let you go.


----------



## obiomach (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree with the other posts... You can get a way better deal on ebay or another resale website for 1/4 of the price your paying now.  rescind the purchase and follow their policies to the "T"


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 2, 2009)

Williamsburg is a great resort location. Owning a TS there can be a good deal.

BUT almost always if you bought direct from the developer, you paid way too much.  If you were past the period were you could cancel, I'd say enjoy your TS.  But since you can still cancel, I'd suggest you cancel then do some research. 
- Did you get a good deal?
-Could I do better if I buy resale? 
-What do I lose if I buy resale?
-Is Williamsburg the area where you want to own?
-In Williamsburg, is this resort the one you want to own?
-MORE>>> 

Until you answer these questions, you are not ready to buy.

Goos Luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 2, 2009)

The money you overpaid in buying from the developer will go A LONG WAY in paying greens fees for many years to come.

I would rescind and look at the resale market . . . in a heartbeat.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Oct 2, 2009)

Also, during the cancellation process, remember the TUG Tagline: 

If a timeshare salesperson's lips are moving, he/she is lying!


----------



## gmarine (Oct 2, 2009)

Rescind ASAP. An off season Williamsburg week has no value.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Rescind!!!! Do research first.  Buy once you've gained more timeshare knowledge!*

Your first priority right now is rescinding and following the instructions precisely.

After that is taken care of and out of the way, then spend time on TUG learning more about timesharing and what is the best options available to meet the vacation needs of your family.

A Williamsburg Week may or may not be what actually will meet your vacation wants and needs.

If you research, you will find that Williamsburg is an overbuilt area (more supply than the demand) and that Weeks 14 and 45 in that area are not high demand weeks.  If you are interested in trade power getting your family to where it wants to go, this purchase probably wouldn't do it.  Williamsburg is an easy trade.

However, if Williamsburg is somewhere you want to go most of the time for vacation, then it might be what you want.  But if you watch eBay auctions for Williamsburg timeshares, you will find you can pick up much better weeks than the developers offered for a few hundred dollars (for every year instead of a tri-annual).

But enough about buying!!!!

RESCIND NOW!!!!


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Refer to the advice on the other thread you started*

RESCIND FIRST AND FOREMOST!!!


Then research, ask questions and gain more knowledge about timesharing and what will actually best meet your vacation needs.  

If you have to ask "is this a good deal?", then there's a learning curve you need to get around before considering a timeshare purchase.

RESCIND NOW!!!


----------



## carl2591 (Oct 2, 2009)

is it just me or does that deal sound fishy... 

a 4 bedroom unit in newer section for only 5990 

I see it a tri year.. man what next a quad year unit for 4995.. 

so the retail price is almost $18,000 for a every year unit.. 

from the sound of them moving the weeks around it a float week as well... even worse.. most likely a red shoulder week that is almost worthless as  trader in rci. except going back to williamsburg (not sure about exchanges back in your home area,, orlando has a no trade back policy i believe) or going to orlando off season.

hope you can rescind this one.. 

by the way WELCOME  to tug.. bet you are glad you did that search on google.  

be sure to hang around and learn the real timeshare info, not the stuff "they" told you.. it can be a great way to vacation but you need to know the hazards along the way.. like a week 14 or a week 45 in williamburg is not going to get you real good trades but if you like to be in williamsburg every year at that time you can find them for much much much much... less on tug or ebay.. but be cautious on ebay as well.


----------



## stevedmatt (Oct 2, 2009)

I concur with everyone above. Rescind now and if you decide later that you were wrong and want to buy from the developer, I'm sure they would still sell to you. 

By the way, you won't go back to buy from the developer later.


----------



## EB50 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Thanks so much*

Thank you to everyone that has posted.  My husband and I have written and signed the rescind letter and will be mailing it first thing tomorrow morning. (The contract says via certified US mail, return receipt requested which I will do).   

What had us thinking that we got a good deal was that the timeshare salesman was giving us a Williamsburg Plantation Gold Membership that was supposedly not available through the resale process and it would get us:
- greatly reduced greens fees for golfing 
- ability to get 4 day/3 night accomodations at the WP resort anytime for $99

Plus, he told us that bonus weeks wouldn't be available via resale.   (one bonus week/year in the three year period).  

Can anyone tell me if these kinds of perks are available through resale somehow, or through direct purchase from a resort?

I am learning that the deeded weeks are the most important and location and week are paramount.    Our family likes the idea of trading for alternate locations, does Williamsburg (any resort) have enough trading power for that?  If so, where should I look?   

Sorry for all the questions, but I'm a newbie and I want to do the right thing.     thanks.


----------



## MelBay (Oct 2, 2009)

If you can buy a resale for ~$500 on ebay, then you've saved ~$5500.  So even if you don't get a Gold Membership, ~$5500 will buy your husband a LOT of golf.  JMHO.


----------



## carl2591 (Oct 2, 2009)

diane,
for the most part what the salesman told you about resale was true more of less..

golf discounts are available at most place in the town at or around the courses and for the most part are better than the one a resort offers i have found. so not a good reason to buy retail.

the weekend rentals you will most likely not use and they sound like a deal they give to prospects for tours. not a good use of time.. plus you most likely not be able to use them during peak times.. so not a good reason to buy retail.

bonus weeks.. now that's a tall one.. most of the time you will only get bonus weeks from developer and you will find they are not usable except for very off season times if at all.. you can get bonus weeks, extra vacations  from rci most of the time if you have a 45day or so travel window.. so not a good reason to buy retail. (looking online I see a bunch of 1 bed and studio unit for $249 for the week in nov.. sat and sunday checkin up to thanksgiving week) 

how much money will you save by buying resale vs retail??? lots and get a better week as well.

as you can see on the tug classified http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplace/default.aspx  there are several other good deals I see. Also look on ebay to find more... click on the "RESORT" heading on tug to put list in ABC order... I was on page 2 and see the williamsburg plantation units.


so as you can see the specials are not all that special.. plus you are paying way more for the unit.. spend a couple months reading teh BBS boards and then start looking for something to buy.. there are other place to look as well..

redweek.com, sellmytimeshare.com, etc.. tug has a place for re-sellers to list as well.. 

good luck and let the journey begin..


----------



## geneticblend (Oct 2, 2009)

I own at Williamsburg Plantation (I am almost embarrassed to admit)! It is a VERY POOR TRADER. We have a four bedroom, sleeps 12. It is a double unit that can be split into two separate units. You would think that it would trade very well. It doesn't. 

We were new to timesharing when we purchased our units. We were promised all kinds of wonderful things by the developers at Williamsburg Plantation. We were lied to. Now we know better.

You are lucky. You came here to TUG. I didn't know about TUG when we purchased our double unit at Williamsburg Plantation. 

RESCIND!

I may sound bitter...In a way I am. We _really_ were told many lies about timesharing, trading, our unit, etc... from the sales person. But we have found that even with a poor trader, what we do get in exchange are places to stay that are always nicer than what we would get if we did not own a timeshare. They are nicer than if we would have stayed at hotels or bed and breakfasts, which is what we did before. Sometimes we get lucky and we do get a great trade. Staying at our home resort is nice too. Williamsburg is beautiful, and there is a lot to do in the area. 

I don't want to scare you away from timesharing. It has many advantages. But educate yourself before making any purchases. TUG is the best place to do that.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 2, 2009)

EB50 said:


> My husband and I have written and signed the rescind letter and will be mailing it first thing tomorrow morning. (The contract says via certified US mail, return receipt requested which I will do).


Congratulations! You are among the fortunate folks who found TUG in time!

About bonus weeks:  They generally aren't as great a deal as the salesman wants you to think. They are usually leftover weeks that no one else wants & are generally not prime time weeks. 

Resale timeshares are really easy to buy these days, and really hard to sell.  You've come to the right place to learn everything you ever want to know about timesharing. Welcome.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Oct 2, 2009)

Today is a good day. Victory for the TUG over the developer.  

Often, people like OP post here, get the advice to rescind, and then still keep the original purchase because of these "bonuses" which are not worth the markup.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 3, 2009)

We own Wyndham Kingsgate, 3BR lock off, week 18 and love it.  It is very versitile allowing us to use either the 1BR or 2BR side and depositing the other side . . . or depositing both and getting two weeks through RCI exchanges.

Yes Williamsburg is overbuilt and only key periods of time are prime time but it is a nice area and with Wyndham trading power "internally" through RCI, we've been able to get some decent exchanges especially into Hawaii.

Overall, we're happy with our ownership there but would dump it in a heart beat if the Wyndham to Wyndham trading advantage is taken away or becomes less powerful.


----------



## gorevs9 (Oct 8, 2009)

EB50 said:


> -They gave us 3 Bonus weeks to take each year.  The bonus weeks must be reserved/requested no earlier than 45 days ahead.



I believe the bonus weeks are II ACs.  I get one every year from my WP purchase.  IMO, because of the 45 day limit, they are basically worthless.  I rarely see good availabilities when searching wiht my AC. , BUT if you don't mind using it to go to Orlando, then they can be a good deal.  Last spring,  I used mine ot to take a golf trip to FL with my  golfing foursome.



EB50 said:


> They gave us Williamsburg Plantation Gold membership (which they said is different from II gold). It gives 50%-80% discounts to area golf courses (my husband is an avid golfer, so would be valuable to him), Gold also lets us use WP resort for 4 days, 3 nights anytime for $99.



I've gotten the "GOld membership" spiel.  I hink you get a coupon book upon checkin.  THere are some good discounts, but i was never overly excited by them.  I found better discounts via the course websites.  CHeck out the Golden Horseshoe site.  the "conierge" may also have local golf discounts as well.

Do you hve a floating week.  Ifound that JULy 4th and lates ummer weeks tend ot be in higher demand.

I cn't say whether or not $6K is too much, but you can definitely do better ( I hink one TUGGER got one for free)

As another poster said, WIlliamsubrg is a great area.  and we have used our 4 bR a few times to invite friends and family to join us.  Last year I used the downstairs unit and I was able to rent my upstairs unit to cover the cost of MF.  It felt like I Had a free vacation.


MIke


----------



## gorevs9 (Oct 8, 2009)

geneticblend said:


> I own at Williamsburg Plantation (I am almost embarrassed to admit)! It is a VERY POOR TRADER. We have a four bedroom, sleeps 12. It is a double unit that can be split into two separate units. You would think that it would trade very well. It doesn't.
> 
> We were new to timesharing when we purchased our units. We were promised all kinds of wonderful things by the developers at Williamsburg Plantation. We were lied to. Now we know better.
> 
> ...



I AGERE 100%.  WE TOO ALSO BOUGHT A 4 br.  whiLE i SHOULD'VE RESCINDED AND DIDN;T, WE LEARN TO MAKE THE BEST USE OF IT.  WIH TTHE 4 BrS WE'VE wE'VEW INVITED FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO  VACTION WITH US.  LAST YEAR I USED THE DOWNSTAIRS UNIT AND i WAS ABLE TO RENT HE UPSTAIRS UNIT FOR ENOUGH $$ TO COVER THE MF.

dID YOUI EVER STAY IN A UNIT WITH THE SAUNA....Nice


----------



## Stricky (Oct 8, 2009)

EB50 glad to hear you are recinding.

Now that we have all scared you a little, please know timesharing is great and well worth it. Please take your time and do some research (which you are doing). You will find a great week, at a great resort, for little money if you work at it and don't rush.

Good luck and welcome to Tugs!


----------

